# Let's talk about BH Surfex HD



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Well...

I have a 5L can of Surfex HD and i'm not using it as much as i should, the problem is i don't know what to use it on and in what concentration.

So, tell me about your Surfex HD 

"I am using Surfex HD on [insert location] diluted [insert dilution]"

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Car interiors - carpets, dashboard (used an an APC, dilution ratio 1:15 or 1:10 for most cleaning)
Car exterior - Fuel cap area, door hinges, tyres, wheel arches, badges (dilution ratio 1:10)
Cleaning Engine bay - if there is a lot of grease, or the engine bay is very dirty then dilution ratio 1:5 or 1:4

Many uses around the home, cleaning showers, windows, ovens, carpets


----------



## Hoody1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Well its a degreaser, so what ever you want to use it on that you want to get grease off. Push bike chain, motorbike chain. Car engine bay, under your wheel arches. Could even use it to clean the cooker and ive even heard of someone using it to remove nicotine stains from inside a conservatory as nothing else would remove it. 

I have some just for using on my motorbike as the back end gets really greasy. 

Now for dilution, bit of a personal choice really and what you think works. 

I diluted a bottle 10:1 and whilst it worked on small area's of grease, when it come to heavy greased up area's it barely touched it. So i tried 5:1 and it worked far better but still needed abit more power so i used it neat. 

Its also active at dilution rates of 100:1. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

I use it when doing a deep clean / removing bird droppings / Alloys / engine bay / rubber trim etc etc etc.


----------



## Wolfstein (Jan 18, 2011)

1:20 as an APC. Door sills, wheels, tires, arches, underbody, general grime, allround use
1:10 prewash everywhere if not waxed recently. Also engine bay.
1:5 heavy prewash if recently waxed or wax not stripping well enough with above dilution
1:30 soiled interor, carpets, dash, kick panels, headlining
1:70-1:90 lightly dirty interor, plastics, carpets, seats etc also for extractor vacuum use. Although might foam a bit too much for that, but in case I run out of my dedicated cleaner.
1:90-1:100 in house use, dusting, general grime, bathroom, tables, window sills, door handles etc 

I've found that when diluted upwards of 1:90 and above, it helps to give just a bit of bite compared to just a damp cloth but still doesn't need to be "rinsed" off. That's why I use it in the house as well as interor... Just a spray on the MF and using it as I'd use a slightly dampened cloth. No need to saturate the MF with this.

Basically anything and anywhere you need more than just water. As long as it doesn't need to be wax safe, there's other products for that.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

I think it would be easier to ask what you CAN'T use it on... :thumb:

Dilutionwise it goes a very long way as mentioned above. 

Alex


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

All as above, when you do start using it you find even more jobs for it.

Some use to clean the oven out.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I had some a while back and found it was great but I needed quite a bit when doing the engine bay. At least 4:1. 

I've recently seen 5 litres cheap and I can't decide whether to get this or g101. Haven't tried g101 but I know it gets raved about. I've tried some pretty crap cleaners to be honest so need something decent.


----------



## Wolfstein (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh and hey, if you just like snowfoaming for the fun of it or the extra cling time, Surfex does foam quite nicely through the lance... Just fill up neat and use the knob to dilute it down where ever you want it to. Or pre-dilute to the bottle and fine tune the thickness with the knob. Quite fun if you're in to that


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys ! 
It seems this is good for almost anything


----------

